# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Sex in LDs

## yelizaveta

This is mentioned rather furtively in a lot of posts i've seen, and I can't find a topic for it...but I'm really curious. for some reason i either don't have sex in my regular dreams, or dont remember the dreams involving sex.  It's strange...or is that normal? Either way, I'm not lucid yet and when I am i really don't think sex will be the first (or even fifth...) thing I'll try.  But i have heard people say some interesting things about it, and I want to know...what is sex in a lucid like for you? Does it mirror the feeling of real sex (assuming you've had it) accurately? What's the craziest, most creative thing that's happened to you in LD sex?
 ::hump::  ::lol::

----------


## hockey833

i have been trying to have a sex dream.. whenever im about to enter.. my dream ends....arghhh.... and sex is one of the top reasons i want to become lucid.. i have been having dreams about grils, kissing them,etc...

----------


## Wavefunction

Unfortunately, the excitement usually kills a perfectly good lucid dream. Unless you're expierienced in dream stabilizing and you're willing to risk the LD you have, you might want to try something else.

----------


## yelizaveta

yeah, I've heard that a lot since joining, but apparently a lot of the members do have dream stabilizing skills.  lol. I can't imagine wanting to get into LDs solely for sex though, it seems like such a large commitment to something for that 1 purpose!

----------


## karenmarie

I had a lucid sex dream today while taking a nap. I have been controlling my dreams since I was a kid. I thought I had some kind of power all of my life and now i find that other people can do this. Today before I took a nap I wished and concentrated intently on dreaming about a specific person and I did. I dreamed of that person, had sex with him and it was so real. I felt the whole thing, I remember the feelings vividly, the passion and completed the action. I am still confused as to how it could be a dream and to feel the entire sensation of the action. I also was able to tell the person in the dream that I was dreaming and that it was not real and that I would be leaving soon and was crying about leaving soon. It was like I was in a movie and telling someone that I had come from the future into the past and I was trying to convince the person that I had time-traveled. I also awoke a few times within the nap which lasted a few hours and made myself go right back to the same dream with the same person and each time told him that I had come back and the reason I had left the other times was because I was dreaming and that we had to savor the moment because I would be leaving him again shortly when the dream was over. What scares me is that the more years that pass, the better I get at this. It seems more and more real. Originally, since I was a child, I was able to wake myself from nightmares upon realizing I was dreaming and shutting my eyes tightly in the dream. I would wake myself up intentionally from any nightmare by doing this. Then as I got older, I was able to control my sexual dreams and summon whoever I wanted into a sexual dream. Now it is becoming more and more scary and real because I am feeling the person's body and the sensations which I never felt before. Is anyone like me?

----------


## Wavefunction

Dream characters usually don't want to believe that it's a dream, at least for me.  :smiley: 

It's not unusual for dream experiences to be very much like their real life counterparts. I've never had lucid sex (or very many lucid dreams at all) so I don't know how real mine are. Anyway, it's a good thing, right?

----------


## blackberry829

I've had lucid sex a few times. One time it felt really nice, but most of the other times, it just felt like I was humping sheets. (Given, the one time I felt something was one of my best lucid dreams.)

The weirdest thing that's happened to me? That's easy. The second time I had ever had a lucid dream, I dreamed that the woman's breasts suddenly became all glooby and wobbily. It was a strange moment.

----------


## Taosaur

My LD sex varies in realism, but it's still pretty cool  ::D: 

For a while it's all I would do when I LDed, "summon beautiful woman," but it will often break lucidity, drawing you back into dream logic, and I've come to see it as an obstacle to better things, like talking to DCs and finding my Dreamguide. Not to mention flying over amazing landscapes and molding the dreamworld.

----------


## lonestarx

how would Lucid sex be if u didnt have sex in RL? like I havent had sex but in a LD If I can summon jessica alba or beyonce or someone from my class (17 here  :smiley:  ) I want it to feel amazing or real. So is there anyone who hasnt had sex yet explain how it felt if they did it in a LD?

----------


## Mrs. Jones

> how would Lucid sex be if u didnt have sex in RL? like I havent had sex but in a LD If I can summon jessica alba or beyonce or someone from my class (17 here  ) I want it to feel amazing or real. So is there anyone who hasnt had sex yet explain how it felt if they did it in a LD?



from a girl's perspective? usually the DCs just fall short  :tongue2: . like most dream experiences, if u can't imagine what real sex would feel like, then your "inspiration" draws from r/l experiences. i don't have any experience so i don't feel anything inside.

sorry if tmi.

----------


## Alban

At my current level I'm pretty sure the excitement of sex would make it difficult for me to keep the dream stable.
I'm also in a committed relationship and have some issues as to how far I should even go regarding sex with DCs in a Lucid.

I have had some very sexual semi-lucids though. Actually it's almost a dreamsign for me, simply because it's so intense I almost become conscious. (my current dreamsign being killing someone, which I know sounds macabre but it shocks me into realising I'm dreaming.)

At the end of the day though, amazing sex is something you can have in real life... flying over a spectacular landscape is not.

----------


## Wavefunction

> my current dreamsign being killing someone



Good time not to be a DC  ::shock::

----------


## Sandform

> The weirdest thing that's happened to me?



Mid intercourse the person turned into me.  I woke myself up from that creepy dream immediately.

----------


## Sandform

> I'm also in a committed relationship and have some issues as to how far I should even go regarding sex with DCs in a Lucid.



Lol its just like masturbating...well, its a little better than that...

Masturbation's gross (and actually, real life sex is also kind of gross if you analyse it a bit) but LD sex is perfect, its like being in a movie that lets you feel everything!

----------


## Alban

> Good time not to be a DC



Hmm... disturbingly it's more often than not a member of my family, so... good time not to be related to me.
I have issues.

----------


## blackberry829

> Mid intercourse the person turned into me.  I woke myself up from that creepy dream immediately.



Ahahahaha, that WOULD be weird.

----------


## yelizaveta

> Mid intercourse the person turned into me.  I woke myself up from that creepy dream immediately.



That;s actually a fantasy of mine.. ::holyshit::

----------


## Doubleoqueso

Never had sex in a dream until I lost my virginity. Then I'd occasionally get laid in my sleep and it was every bit as satisfying as the real thing. I think flying is more fun, though. Why waste dreams on something you can do in RL?

----------


## Alban

> Masturbation's gross (and actually, real life sex is also kind of gross if you analyse it a bit)



This is true. You make a very good point on the benefits of LD sex there as well, Sandform.

Think I still prefer the real-life thing tho - I quite like gross stuff.

----------


## kel

OMG sex in my LD's is 1000 times better than sex in reality.. it feels sooo0ooooooo good in dreams for me,,, much better than in reality..

you asked for the craziest sex experience.. this might be disturbing but once i was having sex, and his penis came all the way up to my throat that i started choking, and it kinda broke apart in my mouth. didnt creep me out cos i knew i was dreaming but i remember the feeling it was pretty weird....penis going thru my insides into my mouth and falling apart ..... LOL wtffffff

----------


## yelizaveta

> OMG sex in my LD's is 1000 times better than sex in reality.. it feels sooo0ooooooo good in dreams for me,,, much better than in reality..
> 
> you asked for the craziest sex experience.. this might be disturbing but once i was having sex, and his penis came all the way up to my throat that i started choking, and it kinda broke apart in my mouth. didnt creep me out cos i knew i was dreaming but i remember the feeling it was pretty weird....penis going thru my insides into my mouth and falling apart ..... LOL wtffffff



that's actually...quite disturbing..i can't really imagine that...how did you get the broken peices of penis out of your mouth? will them away?

----------


## Alban

> OMG sex in my LD's is 1000 times better than sex in reality.. it feels sooo0ooooooo good in dreams for me,,, much better than in reality..
> 
> you asked for the craziest sex experience.. this might be disturbing but once i was having sex, and his penis came all the way up to my throat that i started choking, and it kinda broke apart in my mouth. didnt creep me out cos i knew i was dreaming but i remember the feeling it was pretty weird....penis going thru my insides into my mouth and falling apart ..... LOL wtffffff



I stand corrected  ::shock::  - apparently LD sex can be as amzingly gross as u want it to be

----------


## Rakjavik

Hmm, sex in LDs.... "Oh im dreaming!" Summon object of lust, move toward object of lust, wake up. "DAMN!!!!"

I think I'm just going to say screw sex in dreams until i get better control. That's my 2 cents anyway.

----------


## mylucidworld

I think i have mastered lucid sex now because i can now do it without waking up which is great. 

Obviously i am going to wake up next time now.

----------


## Curtis

> I think i have mastered lucid sex now because i can now do it without waking up which is great. 
> 
> Obviously i am going to wake up next time now.



Because you just convinced yourself you would

----------


## kel

hahha i dont remember, im pretty sure i woke up or it faded

----------


## seeker28

I've had sex in LDs several times.  Sometimes it is incredibly realistic in sensations, other times it feels kind of foggy.  The only times I've woken up from LD sex are when I orgasm so powerfully that it breaks SP, or if I've had enough sleep and can't make the dream last any longer.

Weird experiences?  Two nights ago I dreamed I was having sex with guy who was part lion, part human.  At first he had the head and claws of a lion and a human body, but then it switched to a lion body with a human head.  Getting lion-humped was pretty strange.

----------


## lonestarx

lol.... just made out with a hot girl in my class in a non lucid. LOL I had like one or two kissing exp. in my life so far, both were kinda bad. But the make out felt so good and Real. So if a dream can imitate a make out to perfection, which I havent done in RL yet Im sure it very well can do the same for sex lol.

----------


## Vegan

I've had a lot of interest in lucid sex, I have had it a few times and the feeling is amazing. I find it helps me to stay in the dream if I start breathing very relaxed. I don't usually notice my breathing in the dreams and maybe thats what helps me.

My friends tell me astral sex is even better, but I have yet to have an astral projection.







Just a rather funny story of a dream my friend (who got me into lucid dreaming).
He became lucid during the dream and noticed a really hot girl walking in front of him, so instinctively he grabbed her and began kissing her, only to have her push him away and say "Rickey, your not dreaming!"

Needless to say I found this absolutely hilarious.

----------


## Astral__Explorer

Sexual arousal and any form of excitement kills my dreams vivdness. Even when about to sleep I try not to think about anything sexual.

----------


## Fireblazzer

> Because you just convinced yourself you would



OMG hahaha this is insane,, lucid dreaming is the sh*t,, this whole post halirus,, this whole site is bokers,, but wow lucid dreaming is great lol. this is nut,,, i wana have a lucid dream tonight I AM

----------


## acodemaster

> OMG sex in my LD's is 1000 times better than sex in reality.. it feels sooo0ooooooo good in dreams for me,,, much better than in reality..
> 
> you asked for the craziest sex experience.. this might be disturbing but once i was having sex, and his penis came all the way up to my throat that i started choking, and it kinda broke apart in my mouth. didnt creep me out cos i knew i was dreaming but i remember the feeling it was pretty weird....penis going thru my insides into my mouth and falling apart ..... LOL wtffffff



Wow, scarred for life 8 times in one day (this is the 8th), thats a new record  ::?:

----------


## lonestarx

LMFAO, thats just nasty. If I was lucid and my penis fell apart regaurdless I would be scarred for life lol Sheesh I so wanna do this with a classmate of mine  :Sad:  Theres this georgous girl in my class but she STUCK me in the friendzone  :Sad:  :Sad:  Not to have sex like a pig but to just embrace her and her body in a LD would be ONE I'll NEVER forget or a night with Jessica Alba would probally do the trick  :smiley:  :smiley:

----------


## maerd

I didnt know so many people were able to control dreams
and to know that some people have really advanced at it is just fascinating
I have had lucid dreams since I was around 13 
andthe more I talked about it to peopel the more frequently it happened
cuz I really started to beleive it was a skill
n that alone made me improve at it
I never had a problem remembering my dreams
now I dont remember all of them
but the ones I really want to remember wont leave my mind
I can remember dreams I had when I was around 10 
I recall every detail
the first time I had a LD
I hadnt had my first kiss
n I did have the experience but not the sensation
n it was only after I had sex that I had sex in LD
so I dont think u can experience soemthnig u havent in real life before
My sex LD are not very vivid but the sensation is very real
but like many people said u can do that in real life
Ive tried a lot of things
summoning unicorns wen I was young
because I always had a thing for them
riding them and such
flying
turning into creatures
I was a gargoyle once I was harry potter once
with the wand and I was reading the books
so I USED ACTUAL SPELLS
n my want made this colored zap thing
sometimes I just watched n let pretty colors n scenery pass by
n it was all gr8 fun

I dont have many but wenever I dream  know its a dream
and everythnig happens so slow and feels so real
I got some gr8 tips from this site
abotu stayig in a dream n not getting over excited
so thank u

I hope I get as good as some people here 
im not that good at taking advantage of a dream
but I do ahve potential 
the thing is the intervals between LDs is big
so I dotn ahve many
does any1 know how I CAN increase the amount of LDs I have?

----------


## Adam

I very rarely have sex in dreams. In fact I cannot remember the last time I did - I don't know why, because it is usually on my mind a lot lol.

As for lucid dreams, it kind of feels like the real thing, just not as real. Hard to explain, butyou feel similar to it.

----------


## Ghaerdon

In my opinion it feels pretty nice. Even though I've only had it in my dreams. I have not had it in my LDs. But even I know that if you focus on everything you feel(like orgasm, touchin' her body, things like that) it doesn't fade. And of course I am going to have LD sex. I just have few things to do when I go lucid next time.

Lucid Dreams:1(Yeah, one) ::lol:: 
Lucid tasks:
Marry a mermaid
Have sex with her 
That means underwater sex  :tongue2:

----------


## yelizaveta

> Lucid tasks:
> Marry a mermaid
> Have sex with her 
> That means underwater sex



i like your lucid task it sounds like great fun..maybe i'll try that too when i get more in control...although I'd probably skip the 'marriage' part.  the underwater sex with mermaid sounds funner.

----------


## CiD

LD sex, why didnt I think of that?!?

Had a lucid dream a couple nights ago and attempted this.  Last night I learned how to summon things so I wasn't able to do this a few nights ago.  I had to go look for a girl...

I found a girl took her to my room, quite quickly and woke up before I even touched her.  Went back to sleep and immediately back into lucidity like 4 ft away fromt the same girl. walked over to my bed, layed next to her...woke up.  And I repeated this process about 5 times before I decided to find something else to do.  My failure was accompanied by my surprised ability to return to lucidity every single time I woke up....sweet ::banana::

----------


## Pastulio_

> OMG sex in my LD's is 1000 times better than sex in reality.. it feels sooo0ooooooo good in dreams for me,,, much better than in reality..
> 
> you asked for the craziest sex experience.. this might be disturbing but once i was having sex, and his penis came all the way up to my throat that i started choking, and it kinda broke apart in my mouth. didnt creep me out cos i knew i was dreaming but i remember the feeling it was pretty weird....penis going thru my insides into my mouth and falling apart ..... LOL wtffffff



That was one of THE MOST disturbing things I've ever read.

----------


## bulldog55

I have also been able to control my dreams since I was a child, and like you thought sleeping was great because I could do so. I've been able to sleep, and then wake up, but loving the dream so much go back to it as long as my awake time hadn't been too long. Have you had any other experiences with things while you were awake. I was saying in another forum that sometimes I get scared of a room, and know something is there. Just wondering.

----------


## mylucidworld

For the first time in ages last night i woke up in a lucid sexual encounter, i was just about to with this girl with a bad attitude and i woke up.  :Mad: 

She was so hot!  :Sad:

----------


## phonix

> OMG sex in my LD's is 1000 times better than sex in reality.. it feels sooo0ooooooo good in dreams for me,,, much better than in reality..
> 
> you asked for the craziest sex experience.. this might be disturbing but once i was having sex, and his penis came all the way up to my throat that i started choking, and it kinda broke apart in my mouth. didnt creep me out cos i knew i was dreaming but i remember the feeling it was pretty weird....penis going thru my insides into my mouth and falling apart ..... LOL wtffffff



Haha I had this type of sex but instead the girl in my dream gave me one, it was fantastic.

----------


## Mimph

Well, whenever I try to do this, I end up being knocked out by the girl I want to have sex with. :'( I think this means something bad is gonna happen. Maybe it means I will never have sex... I WILL NEVER HAVE SEX!? NOoooOOOOooOOO!!!! *sniff*

----------


## moe007

Last night I had a non-lucid dream where I was good friends with Jessica Simpson, and i dont know at what point in the dream, but we were very close and I kissed her and we made out the rest of the dream  ::D: 

It was very very real. She was a bit too tan though, i think she got sun burned lol.

----------


## mylucidworld

> Well, whenever I try to do this, I end up being knocked out by the girl I want to have sex with. :'( I think this means something bad is gonna happen. Maybe it means I will never have sex... I WILL NEVER HAVE SEX!? NOoooOOOOooOOO!!!! *sniff*



That happened to me before. I approached a girl i know and she floored me.  :Sad: 

Are you saying that the girl attacks you every time you try to get it on with?

----------


## Jonathan

I had sex in a non-lucid dream, and it was 'good' but it was weird, I switched POV from the man to the woman.

----------


## M-Cat

> For the first time in ages last night i woke up in a lucid sexual encounter, i was just about to with this girl with a bad attitude and i woke up. 
> 
> She was so hot!



How unfortunate. You could've developed a lasting relationship.

----------


## yelizaveta

> I had sex in a non-lucid dream, and it was 'good' but it was weird, I switched POV from the man to the woman.



that actually sounds really interesting! Did you switch just point of view...or also point of sensation? how did it feel to be a girl?

----------


## Snarkey

> Well, whenever I try to do this, I end up being knocked out by the girl I want to have sex with. :'( I think this means something bad is gonna happen. Maybe it means I will never have sex... I WILL NEVER HAVE SEX!? NOoooOOOOooOOO!!!! *sniff*



I've also been knocked out during non-lucid sex.

I'd like to try lucid sex but I'm not sure how I'd feel about it. I always feel a little bit gross after having sex with a classmate in a non-lucid dream.

----------


## Da_bomb143

i once had a dream, not a lucid, but i was about to have sex when i suddenly woke up.

it was very dissapointing.

as for lucid sex, ive never been lucid.

----------


## Mimph

> That happened to me before. I approached a girl i know and she floored me. 
> 
> Are you saying that the girl attacks you every time you try to get it on with?







> I've also been knocked out during non-lucid sex.
> 
> I'd like to try lucid sex but I'm not sure how I'd feel about it. I always feel a little bit gross after having sex with a classmate in a non-lucid dream.



lol, it is sad. And this was my first attepmt, the fact is it's probably that i got too excited.

----------


## CiD

So I had a lucid dream that ended up in a bunch of places and the whole time my ex girlfriend that I never had sex with was by my side.  I experimented with control over gravity and all that and never once thought of having sex with her... ::huh2::

----------


## Comoquiendice

> OMG sex in my LD's is 1000 times better than sex in reality.. it feels sooo0ooooooo good in dreams for me,,, much better than in reality..




I almost want to agree ten times over. Mainly because I can get exactly what i want, exactly how i want it, each and every time and just pretend that it's a surprise.

My LD sex-capade wasn't really all that crazy. But the change of scenery made it ...chaotic.

I was in a car leaning over to get my purse when i noticed that my heel was caught in the passanger seatbelt. Suddenly, a boy that I had been crushing on at the time materializes underneath me, so that i'm perfectly positioned in an "over the knee" type of ordeal. My skirt follows the theme and shrinks and out of nowhere i'm wearing a thong and my ass is pretty much in his face. 
I realize i'm dreaming and make him take advantage of the situation.

It feels so real, i groan. but outside, the scenery goes beserk. 

The settings change from the flames of hell to a rose park to a carnival to a church cemetery to outer space to Antartica and back again.

And we don't even notice.

Eventually we leave the car, but it happens the way a scene in a movie changes, with a different frame different angle.

Suddenly I'm riding him under the bleachers and there are wild red roses growing near.

I'm on my knees in the dirt and gripping the earth for leverage or dramatic effect, i'm not sure.

I lose control of the LD at the same time that I think i'm going to come.


Gah, what a crap ending to a great LD. 

Who'da thunk it'd have it's shortcomings.

----------


## Snarkey

Hey whoa, I'm in Berkeley also. Small world, yeah?  :smiley:

----------


## Interested1

For me, it's much more intense than in real life.  The emotion (it's someone I love deaply), the sensations...it's more than real...it's real plus something else I can't explain.  When I wake up...I truly feel that we met in our dreams and expressed what can't be expressed in waking life....physically and emotionally...they make me miss him more, but cherish the time we had.

----------


## warock

I attempted a WILD once and while closing my eyes and focusing on my breathing i felt a thud on my bed and a girl from school was lying next to me. This was so shocking i didn't become lucid. But i did have sex  :boogie: , i was really excited and surprised i didn't wake up for a while  ::D:

----------


## FunnyFairytale

> This is mentioned rather furtively in a lot of posts i've seen, and I can't find a topic for it...but I'm really curious. for some reason i either don't have sex in my regular dreams, or dont remember the dreams involving sex.  It's strange...or is that normal? Either way, I'm not lucid yet and when I am i really don't think sex will be the first (or even fifth...) thing I'll try.  But i have heard people say some interesting things about it, and I want to know...what is sex in a lucid like for you? Does it mirror the feeling of real sex (assuming you've had it) accurately? What's the craziest, most creative thing that's happened to you in LD sex?



Ok,getting a bit personal here*lmao* but alright.
Ive never had sex with another person in a Lucid Dream,but Ive def had it with myself.
It feels more like a mind thing at first,alot of excitement,then I get this thought that I should touch myself......then the orgazm wakes me up*L* and I keep thinking I should wake up with my hand ,you know...down there,but I never do.
Feeling still lingers for awhile after I wake up:-)

----------


## heumy

Well, I've never had sex in real life, but I have had it about four times (at least!) in dreams. It feels very nice, unlike anything I've ever experienced before, in a way oddly different from masturbation. It's pretty awesome.

----------


## austin

Lucid dream sex is amazing and can be as good or better as real life from the feel of her warm skin to her wet..... well you get the idea but i kinda feel like its somewhat of a waste of time when i could be exploring or looking for the meaning of life. As fare as strange things goes i have fallen thrue the ground and had the girl disappear while having sex (can be very angering)

----------


## andreww

well being 
male

being 17
being hormone crazed

i keep getting distracted in my lucid dreams!!

as soon as i know im dreaming im on the hunt!!!!!
faaark i just want to fly
why is it always sex

i shall learn some self control!


now i sound like a sex craved maniac...

IM NOT!
just admitting what happens to a lot of people lol

----------


## CiD

I have been reading Stephen Laberge's book Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming and he has a section in the beginning about the affects of sex in dreams on the "real" world.  During sex in dreams, both male and female experience real world reactions similar to the coordination of REM in the dream and the real world.  Both will have a higher rate of breathing, but contrary to what one would expect, your heart rate will not increase.  Men will experience an erection, and women will experience a flexing of sorts of vaginal muscles.  They did an experiment with a woman where they had something that measured the amount of vaginal pulse amplitude (wtf?).  She signaled with her eyes while she was having an orgasm and this is when her breating rate and vaginal pulse amplitude were at their highest.  Apparently, sex in a lucid dream can have some very real affects.

----------


## phonix

> I have been reading Stephen Laberge's book Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming and he has a section in the beginning about the affects of sex in dreams on the "real" world.  During sex in dreams, both male and female experience real world reactions similar to the coordination of REM in the dream and the real world.  Both will have a higher rate of breathing, but contrary to what one would expect, your heart rate will not increase.  Men will experience an erection, and women will experience a flexing of sorts of vaginal muscles.  They did an experiment with a woman where they had something that measured the amount of vaginal pulse amplitude (wtf?).  She signaled with her eyes while she was having an orgasm and this is when her breating rate and vaginal pulse amplitude were at their highest.  Apparently, sex in a lucid dream can have some very real affects.



The brain is truely amazing.The closest to understanding it is by our dreams, the dream world too is a mystic place. As quoted by a DC, "Dreamness is mysticness."

----------


## painseeker

A lot of people have said why have LD sex when you can have RL sex.
This is true but what if it is someone who doesn't exist?
Or Even a non-Human?
Or a Videogame Character?
 ::banana:: YAY BANANA ::banana::

----------


## ChrissyMaria

> A lot of people have said why have LD sex when you can have RL sex.
> This is true but what if it is someone who doesn't exist?
> Or Even a non-Human?
> Or a Videogame Character?
> YAY BANANA



Very true, some people can act out things they are afraid to try in reality, in their dreams...to me thats the largest advantage dreaming has, no consequences.

I personally would have a love affair with a cute guy, and girl at the same time  ::D: , i could do that IRL but, its tough finding 2 bi's lol

----------


## Zubin

Well I've actually had a whole lot of sex LDs... 
Examples:
1) Girl from school with really nice breasts: Making out, grabbing her breasts, doggy style, done.
2) Some random girl I saw in the street in RL but in the dream she bumped into me and then we had sex in the middle of the street.
3) Running track with a girl that had an extremely nice figure and very pretty face... The girl trips and falls so I lend my hand to her. This dream lasted a bit longer but it resulted in sex in the school hallways.
Yeah these dreams are actually commonplace, you just need to remember them.

----------


## M0rp8ix

well i have had LD sex a few times, i like more to fly and destroy things or you know do all the stuff i cant do in real life. But i have never had sex IRL but LD sex is amazing, it feels so great and so real, although i dont know what real life sex feels like my mind has created its own feelings, i hope im not let down too much when i do it IRL though. The only side effect that i hate is waking up right at orgasm cause then you gotta go clean yourself up, ugh.

Oh, hmm wierd experiences, lets see i screwed in a shower of blood, that was extremely erotic and dang it felt so good. I was in a random house and realized i was dreaming after making out with this really hot girl. Once i realized i was dreaming i led her into the shower and made it pour out blood instead of water, i know kinda strange to some, but i have drank blood and i love how it feels against the skin and the taste. i was lost in sex and blood lust and it was freaking amazing.

----------


## unseen wombat

> well i have had LD sex a few times, i like more to fly and destroy things or you know do all the stuff i cant do in real life. But i have never had sex IRL but LD sex is amazing, it feels so great and so real, although i dont know what real life sex feels like my mind has created its own feelings, i hope im not let down too much when i do it IRL though. The only side effect that i hate is waking up right at orgasm cause then you gotta go clean yourself up, ugh.
> 
> Oh, hmm wierd experiences, lets see i screwed in a shower of blood, that was extremely erotic and dang it felt so good. I was in a random house and realized i was dreaming after making out with this really hot girl. Once i realized i was dreaming i led her into the shower and made it pour out blood instead of water, i know kinda strange to some, but i have drank blood and i love how it feels against the skin and the taste. i was lost in sex and blood lust and it was freaking amazing.



 :paranoid:  For the record, I am officially freaked out.  :paranoid:

----------


## M0rp8ix

> For the record, I am officially freaked out.



aww freaked out? but why  :vampire:  evil snicker  :vampire:  I would totally screw in a shower of blood IRL hehe blood is so erotic and tasteful. I love blood, always have, it is just blissful to me hehe, I would love to be an anime character, they always get all the good blood scenes lol  :boogie:

----------


## lonestarx

shower in blood? Thats very disturbing... I dont know how else to say it LOL... Anyways I so want this girl I know in RL BUT  Im having a dryspell right now. But I only want to get with her because I cant in RL. But there is this one girl thats really georgous and sweet to no end... which I know would be amazing.

----------


## Sandform

> shower in blood? Thats very disturbing... I dont know how else to say it LOL... Anyways I so want this girl I know in RL BUT  Im having a dryspell right now. But I only want to get with her because I cant in RL. But there is this one girl thats really georgous and sweet to no end... which I know would be amazing.



/sigh well I guess its not worse than masturbating.

----------


## PeteB

> well i have had LD sex a few times, i like more to fly and destroy things or you know do all the stuff i cant do in real life. But i have never had sex IRL but LD sex is amazing, it feels so great and so real, although i dont know what real life sex feels like my mind has created its own feelings, i hope im not let down too much when i do it IRL though. The only side effect that i hate is waking up right at orgasm cause then you gotta go clean yourself up, ugh.
> 
> Oh, hmm wierd experiences, lets see i screwed in a shower of blood, that was extremely erotic and dang it felt so good. I was in a random house and realized i was dreaming after making out with this really hot girl. Once i realized i was dreaming i led her into the shower and made it pour out blood instead of water, i know kinda strange to some, but i have drank blood and i love how it feels against the skin and the taste. i was lost in sex and blood lust and it was freaking amazing.



That sounds freakin awesome!

I'm so trying that when I learn to LD

----------


## M0rp8ix

> That sounds freakin awesome!
> 
> I'm so trying that when I learn to LD



finally someone who doesnt think i am just a freak.

----------


## Semper Erato

> well i have had LD sex a few times, i like more to fly and destroy things or you know do all the stuff i cant do in real life. But i have never had sex IRL but LD sex is amazing, it feels so great and so real, although i dont know what real life sex feels like my mind has created its own feelings, i hope im not let down too much when i do it IRL though. The only side effect that i hate is waking up right at orgasm cause then you gotta go clean yourself up, ugh.
> 
> Oh, hmm wierd experiences, lets see i screwed in a shower of blood, that was extremely erotic and dang it felt so good. I was in a random house and realized i was dreaming after making out with this really hot girl. Once i realized i was dreaming i led her into the shower and made it pour out blood instead of water, i know kinda strange to some, but i have drank blood and i love how it feels against the skin and the taste. i was lost in sex and blood lust and it was freaking amazing.



Sounds like something I might do under the right conditions...like in a vampire dream. I might have to try that, get myself a vampire lover... They're so dark and sinister, but irresistably sensual. Now I just have to become lucid and stay lucid long enough to advance beyond the initial scene...

I've had sex in a non-lucid dream before. I was an Egyptian priestess in one of the inner chambers of a temple, the torch-flame throwing sultry, golden light upon the stone of the walls and the floor. I was alone, but then I became aware of another presence--Anubis. I heard his voice as his ghostly form materialized, and we lied down together. I saw him and his body, and I felt the sensations, but his face, not a dog's as in the usual depiction, was covered in some sort of hood, the reason being that he was a god and I was mortal, even if I was a priestess.

----------


## phonix

> well i have had LD sex a few times, i like more to fly and destroy things or you know do all the stuff i cant do in real life. But i have never had sex IRL but LD sex is amazing, it feels so great and so real, although i dont know what real life sex feels like my mind has created its own feelings, i hope im not let down too much when i do it IRL though. The only side effect that i hate is waking up right at orgasm cause then you gotta go clean yourself up, ugh.
> 
> Oh, hmm wierd experiences, lets see i screwed in a shower of blood, that was extremely erotic and dang it felt so good. I was in a random house and realized i was dreaming after making out with this really hot girl. Once i realized i was dreaming i led her into the shower and made it pour out blood instead of water, i know kinda strange to some, but i have drank blood and i love how it feels against the skin and the taste. i was lost in sex and blood lust and it was freaking amazing.



You scare me! I need to hide my neck from you! ::shock::

----------


## PeteB

> Sounds like something I might do under the right conditions...like in a vampire dream. I might have to try that, get myself a vampire lover... They're so dark and sinister, but irresistably sensual. Now I just have to become lucid and stay lucid long enough to advance beyond the initial scene...
> 
> I've had sex in a non-lucid dream before. I was an Egyptian priestess in one of the inner chambers of a temple, the torch-flame throwing sultry, golden light upon the stone of the walls and the floor. I was alone, but then I became aware of another presence--Anubis. I heard his voice as his ghostly form materialized, and we lied down together. I saw him and his body, and I felt the sensations, but his face, not a dog's as in the usual depiction, was covered in some sort of hood, the reason being that he was a god and I was mortal, even if I was a priestess.



That sounds really interesting, you definatly seem to have a dark side  :tongue2:  Thats got to be the best thing about LD's, being able to explore it, where as real life its a lot harder to

----------


## CDR

Goddamnit, I had two LD's tonight, one of them like five times longer then usual, and I wasted it on lucid sex! F**k F**K!

I also lost my lucidity because of it!

I hope it burns in hell!

----------


## DreamHerb

Dreams to me, are a look into the unconcious minds of ALL humans on the planet... meaning when we dream, the spirits of our friends, and family are really there with you in the adventure. That is why i think its rare to have sex in LD's even if you want to, it seems womething else decides for you if u can have sex or not. 

Everytime ive tried to iniate sex in a dream i usually wake up right after, but if something asks me to have sex, it happends. 

Check out my new topic about the sex dream i had last night.... was one of the best.

----------


## warock

> well i have had LD sex a few times, i like more to fly and destroy things or you know do all the stuff i cant do in real life. But i have never had sex IRL but LD sex is amazing, it feels so great and so real, although i dont know what real life sex feels like my mind has created its own feelings, i hope im not let down too much when i do it IRL though. The only side effect that i hate is waking up right at orgasm cause then you gotta go clean yourself up, ugh.
> 
> Oh, hmm wierd experiences, lets see i screwed in a shower of blood, that was extremely erotic and dang it felt so good. I was in a random house and realized i was dreaming after making out with this really hot girl. Once i realized i was dreaming i led her into the shower and made it pour out blood instead of water, i know kinda strange to some, but i have drank blood and i love how it feels against the skin and the taste. i was lost in sex and blood lust and it was freaking amazing.



 ::shock::  Scarred for life, nothin against you...it just....doesn't apply to me  ::?:

----------


## M0rp8ix

> Scarred for life, nothin against you...it just....doesn't apply to me



HEHE i get that alot, some people love it others don't so I dont mind when people are like "you freak."

----------


## Elite

It feels so real and so good =]

----------


## Terrorhawker

> aww freaked out? but why  evil snicker  I would totally screw in a shower of blood IRL hehe blood is so erotic and tasteful. I love blood, always have, it is just blissful to me hehe, I would love to be an anime character, they always get all the good blood scenes lol



Whatever floats ya boat mate.

----------


## Elite

> Scarred for life



I was like   ::shock::  for like an hour.

----------


## M0rp8ix

I find it funny how much my having sex in a shower of blood has sturred up so many scared responces. Does no one else have some sort of fantasy to say, something strange yet erotic? I love blood, and so sex and blood is a perfect combo lol.

----------


## warock

Arggg...
I was about to bone some girl from my class after making out with a her but she refused so i ended up having very violent, painful sexual intercourse  :Pissed: 

Not real life btw  ::shock::

----------


## phonix

Lol, I thought you meant IRL lol :tongue2:

----------


## AfterHours

The last exchange made me laugh really hard, thank you.  ::bowdown:: 

In fact, this entire page.

----------


## Crossheart

> This is mentioned rather furtively in a lot of posts i've seen, and I can't find a topic for it...but I'm really curious. for some reason i either don't have sex in my regular dreams, or dont remember the dreams involving sex.  It's strange...or is that normal? Either way, I'm not lucid yet and when I am i really don't think sex will be the first (or even fifth...) thing I'll try.  But i have heard people say some interesting things about it, and I want to know...what is sex in a lucid like for you? Does it mirror the feeling of real sex (assuming you've had it) accurately? What's the craziest, most creative thing that's happened to you in LD sex?



Acually, sexual lucid dreams are very common for newbies

----------


## Method3909

I've had sex in a few dreams, but they weren't lucid. Everything felt so real and I couldn't tell the difference between LD and reality. This one time I woke up and I swear some hot chick came into my room while I was sleeping and started slobbing on my knob because I had the best BJ in the world in that dream lol. I can't wait until I become lucid because dreaming about sex and knowing that you can control everything that happens is the coolest thing. I hope sometime in the future they can make virtual reality sex, like you can just imagine anybody you want and do whatever you want, all sensations real, but it's virtual.  :wink2:

----------


## Lancaster

It seems to me that sex has become a serious goal for most of my LDs. Its not a concious decision, it just is. And I've heard (can't remember where) that ejaculation is not possible while lucid. This is only true for me half of the time. But I have found it to be very pleasurable and rewarding. Something to do with all that free time at night  :smiley:

----------


## Gregtron

Sex in lucid dreams is more a curse than a blessing.  From what I can gather through my experience, sex is a physical function but also psychological.  The physical is natural, the psychological is karmic in nature.  

If you're sexual in a lucid dream, where you've left your physical body and need to reproduce behind, it's because you're carrying this burden of sexual karma, something I have and would like to get rid of, actually.  The impulse prevents you from doing anything else and you're easily sidetracked to a hot manifestation when you're trying to explore or fly...

What I find more amazing than any amount of hardcore is what an earlier poster mentioned, the hand holding and kissing.  Those experiences can be far more arousing in terms of love than the sex.

I say count your blessings while you can  :smiley: 

Greg

----------


## Sleepy_Jim

> That;s actually a fantasy of mine..




Haha, I saw this comment, and I had to point out that it instantly made me think of that simpsons episode where Homer imagined being married to himself and he starts making out with himself while all the kids that look like him are running into each other hahahaha...so weird

----------


## Sleepy_Jim

Anyways my weirdest sex dream was, I was having sex with this girl I know, this was quite  while ago, and anyways we were having sex and whatever and then the dream shifted to where she was actually my dog, but the memory of us having sex was still there. 

I have no idea where that came from, I'm not into beastiality or anything like that at all, so I was super confused.

----------


## coxaroxa

Most of my dreams envolve sex or at least some kind of an erotic feeling and it is great most of the times, but I'm not that pro at LD yet and somehow I end up feeling like I did something I shouldn't (in the dream).

Normally I'm seducing men, sometimes older ones (I'm 22). But it has some kind of domineering context in it. I'm allways very aroused and lusty. In a sense it's a love/hate kind of feelings.

Sometimes I'm scared of emiting sounds but untill now one ever told me I did (I guess people would me ashamed to say something though :tongue2: )

----------

